# Κλίνση Τίτλους



## ianis

Γεια σας, υπάρχει κανόνας για να κλίνουμε έναν τίτλο είτε στην αιτιατική είτε στην γενική;


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα. 
Όταν λες "τίτλο"; "Καθηγητής", για παράδειγμα;


----------



## ianis

Όχι, μάλλον ταινιών, βιβλίων, κτλ. Όπως "Ο Άνθρωπος του Τραίνου" ή " Ο Αετός των Σκλαβωμένων".


----------



## ianis

Νομίζω ότι τίτλους που αποτελούνται από λέξεις που δε μπορεί ο καθένας  να κλίνει θα μένουν χωρίς να κλείνονται όπως τα ξένα ονόματα.


----------



## Tr05

Κανονικά, όχι. Δηλαδή:

_1) Είδα το (εννοείται η λέξη "έργο", η οποία μπορεί να παραλειφθεί) "Ο Αετός των Σκλαβωμένων".
2) Είδα την ταινία "Ο Αετός των Σκλαβωμένων"._

Αυτό είναι το πιο σωστό και στον γραπτό και στον προφορικό λόγο.

Αλλά, ειδικά στον προφορικό λόγο, πιθανότατα θα ακούσεις και αυτό:

_Είδα τον Αετό των Σκλαβωμένων._


----------



## ianis

Tr05 said:


> _Είδα τον Αετό των Σκλαβωμένων._


Και σε ένα βιβλίο, όπως το ανέφερα αλλού, διάβασα πράγματα όπως "ο Σωκράτης του Φίληβου".
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.


----------



## ioanell

*Κλί*ν*ση Τίτλου*ς



ianis said:


> Νομίζω ότι τίτλ*οι* που αποτελούνται από λέξεις που δε μπορεί ο καθένας να κλίνει θα μένουν χωρίς να κλε*ί*νονται όπως τα ξένα ονόματα.



Να συμπληρώσω στα όσα σωστά λέει ο Tr05 ότι στον προφορικό (αλλά πολλές φορές και στον γραπτό) λόγο, ο συνηθέστερος τρόπος είναι να «κλίνει» κάποιος τον τίτλο, όταν ο τίτλος αρχίζει με ουσιαστικό, με ή χωρίς το οριστικό άρθρο, όπως στα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις, π.χ. είδα τον «Αετό των Σκλαβωμένων», είδα τον «Άνθρωπο του Τραίνου», ή είδες τον «Σπάρτακο»; είδαμε τον «Ναυαγό», δεν θέλαμε να δούμε τις «Άγριες Μέλισσες» κά. Όταν αρχίζει με άλλο τρόπο ή παραμένει ο ξενικός τίτλος, τότε το σύνηθες είναι να αρχίζει με «το», π.χ. είδες το (ενν. έργο) «Όσα παίρνει ο άνεμος»;, είδα το «Μάντεψε ποιος θα ‘ρθει το βράδυ», είδε το «Ένας ιππότης για την Βασούλα», είδαμε το «West Side Story».


----------



## ianis

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο τότε μπορώ να πω είδα τον Θάνατο του Τιμοθεού Κώνστα ή τις 17 Σφαίρες για έναν Άγγελο, αλλά θα πρέπει πάντα να λέω ότι είδα ένα επεισόδιο του "Ο Θάνατος του Τιμοθεού Κώνστα" ή του "Στα Φτερά του Έρωτα", ή είδα μόνο ένα κομμάτι του Λίγο Πριν Φύγεις,  κτλ.


----------



## ianis

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις ioanell.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο τότε μπορώ να πω είδα τον Θάνατο του Τιμοθεού Κώνστα ή τις 17 Σφαίρες για έναν Άγγελο, αλλά θα πρέπει πάντα να λέω ότι είδα ένα επεισόδιο του "Ο Θάνατος του Τιμοθεού Κώνστα" ή του "Στα Φτερά του Έρωτα", ή είδα μόνο ένα κομμάτι του Λίγο Πριν Φύγεις,  κτλ.


Είδα ένα επεισόδιο της σειράς/από τη σειρά "Ο θάνατος του Τιμόθεου Κώνστα".

Πιστεύω όμως ότι οι περισσότεροι  θα έλεγαν σε καθημερινό λόγο :
"Είδα χθες τον θάνατο του Τιμόθεου Κώνστα" ή ίσως και "είδα χθες τον Τιμόθεο Κώνστα"
"είδα χθες τις άγριες μέλισσες"
"είδα χθες στα φτερά του έρωτα"
"είδα χθες την αρχή/ένα μέρος από το Λίγο πριν φύγεις".
Οι προτάσεις αυτές δεν λένε αν είδες ένα ή περισσότερα επεισόδια,  αλλά οι περισσότεροι θα καταλάβαιναν ότι είδες το επεισόδιο που πρόβαλε χθες η τηλεόραση.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ Perseas τότε στην γενική πτώση πρέπει να βάλει πριν από τον τίτλο την λέξη ταινία, σειρά, βιβλίο κτλ.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ Perseas τότε στην γενική πτώση πρέπει να βάλει πριν από τον τίτλο την λέξη ταινία, σειρά, βιβλίο κτλ.


Εννοείς τίτλο ταινίας, βιβλίου κτλ. που είναι διατυπωμένος στη γενική; Π.χ. "Της νύχτας τα καμώματα"; (Δεν υπάρχει, ως παράδειγμα το αναφέρω).


----------



## ianis

Όχι Perseas θέλω να πω όταν η αναφορά του τίτλου είναι στην γενική πτώση, αλλά όχι αρχικά τον τίτλο. Π.χ. "ένα επεισόδιο της σειράς Ο Συμβολαιογράφος" αντί "ένα επεισόδιο του Συμβολαιογράφου". Που είναι νομίζω ότι προείπες.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Όχι Perseas θέλω να πω όταν η αναφορά του τίτλου είναι στην γενική πτώση, αλλά όχι αρχικά τον τίτλο. Π.χ. "ένα επεισόδιο της σειράς Ο Συμβολαιογράφος" αντί "ένα επεισόδιο του Συμβολαιογράφου". Που είναι νομίζω ότι προείπες.


Σε καθημερινό ανεπίσημο λόγο θα έλεγα (όπως και οι περισσότεροι, νομίζω) "είδα ένα επεισόδιο από τον/τη/το ….".
Π.χ. "Είδα ένα επεισόδιο από τον συμβολαιογράφο/απ΄ τις άγριες μέλισσες".
Τη γενική θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ σπάνια: _Είδα χθες ένα επεισόδιο των άγριων μελισσών_. Δεν ακούγεται καλά.


----------



## ianis

Ένταξει, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas και για την υπομονή.


----------



## ioanell

ioanell said:


> ο συνηθέστερος τρόπος είναι να «κλίνει» κάποιος τον τίτλο, όταν ο τίτλος αρχίζει με ουσιαστικό, με ή χωρίς το οριστικό άρθρο



Με βάση αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω στο #7, η πεποίθησή μου είναι ότι το ίδιο ισχύει, εκτός από την αιτιατική, και με την γενική, δηλ. πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι, όταν κάνουν μια χαλαρή συζήτηση με κάποιον γνωστό τους, λένε π.χ. "χθες βράδυ είδα ένα επεισόδιο του "Συμβολαιογράφου" αντί του "χθες βράδυ είδα ένα επεισόδιο της σειράς "Ο Συμβολαιογράφος". Όταν όμως ο διάλογος γίνεται μεταξύ προσώπων που για πρώτη φορά κάνουν γνωστές κάποιες συνήθειες/δραστηριότητές τους, τότε μάλλον κάνουν χρήση της δεύτερης εκδοχής. (Βέβαια, όπως γράφει σωστά ο Perseas, η γενική πληθυντικού ακούγεται μάλλον "άτσαλη", π.χ. "ένα επεισόδιο των άγριων μελισσών" και προτιμούμε το "ένα επεισόδιο απ΄τις άγριες μέλισσες").


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ τις πρόσθετες πληροφορίες ioanell.


----------



## ianis

Για να'μει ειλικρινής αυτήν την απορία άρχισε όταν ήθελα να πω κάποιον ότι τον ηθοποιό που κάνει τον γιατρό στο τηλεοπτικό θέατρο "Οι Δέκα Μικροί Νέγροι" είναι ο ίδιος που κάνει τον δικηγόρο από τον Θάνατο του Τιμοθέου Κώνστα και έχει εξαιρετική προφορά. Και τώρα χάρη για σας μπορώ να το λέω σε πολυποίκιλες μορφές. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ.


----------



## ioanell

Να ΄σαι καλά, ianis!



ianis said:


> Για να'μει ειλικρινής αυτήν την απορία άρχισε όταν ήθελα να πω κάποιον ότι τον ηθοποιό που κάνει τον γιατρό στο τηλεοπτικό θέατρο "Οι Δέκα Μικροί Νέγροι" είναι ο ίδιος που κάνει τον δικηγόρο από τον Θάνατο του Τιμοθέου Κώνστα και έχει εξαιρετική προφορά. Και τώρα χάρη για σας μπορώ να το λέω σε πολυποίκιλες μορφές. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ.



Καθώς τα Ελληνικά σου είναι πολύ καλά, δες εδώ μια μικρή συμβολή στην περαιτέρω βελτίωσή τους:
"Για να 'μαι ειλικρινής αυτή η απορία άρχισε όταν θέλησα να πω σε κάποιον ότι ο ηθοποιός που κάνει τον γιατρό στην τηλεοπτική μεταφορά του θεατρικού έργου "Οι Δέκα Μικροί Νέγροι" είναι ο ίδιος που κάνει τον δικηγόρο στον "Θάνατο του Τιμόθεου Κώνστα" και έχει εξαιρετική προφορά. Και τώρα, χάρη σε σας, μπορώ να το λέω σε πολυποίκιλες μορφές (ή προτιμότερο: με ποικίλους τρόπους). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ.


----------



## ianis

Μια μεγάλη διόρθωση και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ακόμα μια φορά ioanell!


----------



## Helleno File

I assume all the above applies to songs, books etc.  But what about books that are commonly referred to by the name of the author as an authority. For example would it therefore be: Το βρήκα στο Μπαμπινιώτης, αλλά όχι στο Σταυρόπουλος ή στο Ιορδανίδου. In this case the implied location is a dictionary, so neuter στο. Presumably there could also be sources that were masculine or feminine e.g εγκυκλοπαίδεια that could be referred to in this way.


----------



## Helleno File

Εκ των υστέρων: Το βρήκα* στην *Μπαμπινιώτης would suggest I found it in his Grammar, if I am on the right track here, of course!

Edit: amended to στη*ν*


----------



## Perseas

@Helleno File
If you want to be specific, you can say "Το βρήκα στο λεξικό/στη γραμματική του Μπαμπινιώτη".
Otherwise,  "Το βρήκα στον Μπαμπινιώτη" or "Το βρήκα στον Σταυρόπουλο".
Also, "Το βρήκα στον Fowler". (I have his grammar).
Or the neuter "στο" (i.e. "στο λεξικό"): "Το βρήκα στο Liddell-Scott" or "Το βρήκα στο Oxford".


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Perseas.  That surprised me!


----------

